# Dell Chromebook 3120



## August77 (Mar 9, 2021)

I have a Dell Chromebook 3120 I tried to take a exam on it through PSI they told me that it has to support window 8 or 10 will I be able to get one of them on the chromebook I have


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

August77 said:


> I have a Dell Chromebook 3120 I tried to take a exam on it through PSI they told me that it has to support window 8 or 10 will I be able to get one of them on the chromebook I have


I don't believe Chromebook OS has the ability to use Windows 8 or Windows 10 on it. What is the service tag?


----------

